# Churpi chews



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova and Bijou wanted me to tell all you aunties that they got a whole bunch of toys, treats, and clothes yesterday for being so good. And the biggest hit of all was the Churpi Chews!!! 

It is apparently an ancient recipe from the people of Nepal, and my babies are going crazy over these Churpi Chews!!! Here are the ingredients:

Yak and cow milk, Salt, Lime Juice

I don't give Flossies, and have had a hard time finding something the babies can stay interested in chewing that is not an animal body part and does not contain artificial preservatives. Finally I have found the holy grail chew!! The babies love these chews-- they smell kind of like smoky parmesan, and they are 100% natural!! :chili::chili:

Hope some of your babies can enjoy them too!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Aolani loves it when I give him a little bit of cheese as a treat and I think he may love these churpi chews too. Next time I'm in the holistic pet food store I'll ask about them. Thank you for the tip


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Johita said:


> Well Aolani loves it when I give him a little bit of cheese as a treat and I think he may love these churpi chews too. Next time I'm in the holistic pet food store I'll ask about them. Thank you for the tip


Oh good! Let us know if Aolani loves them! I love that they smell like parmesan, but they are very hard so the pups don't get too much dairy. The babies worked on the chews for a couple hours today, and hardly made a dent in the chews! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

princessre said:


> Oh good! Let us know if Aolani loves them! I love that they smell like parmesan, but they are very hard so the pups don't get too much dairy. The babies worked on the chews for a couple hours today, and hardly made a dent in the chews! :thumbsup:


Any product that is safe, and keeps a fluff busy for a hour - while mom takes a bathe - - - is great thing


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll have to look those up. Sounds good.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I'll look those up for sure. Are they similar to Himalyan chews?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

They seem different to me than Himalayan chews. My babies did not love those Himalayan ones as much. The one time I bought the Himlayan one, C&B chewed on it for about 2 minutes and then lost interest.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like the same product as Himalayan Chews...must just be a different company with another name. My dogs love the HImalayan chews..not as much as bully sticks or flossies but the himalayan chews are definitely longer lasting and don't smell


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

princessre said:


> Casanova and Bijou wanted me to tell all you aunties that they got a whole bunch of toys, treats, and clothes yesterday for being so good. And the biggest hit of all was the Churpi Chews!!!
> 
> It is apparently an ancient recipe from the people of Nepal, and my babies are going crazy over these Churpi Chews!!! Here are the ingredients:
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am ready to place an order - did you order large, med or small for your fluffs?

Thank you so much!

Allie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am ready to place an order - did you order large, med or small for your fluffs?
> 
> ...


I got the small ones. Hope your baby loves them!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I just order six of the small (from a place in VA) - thank you for sharing,

Allie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazon has them as well. I'll order them tomorrow.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

This is where I ordered them from -



*Questions?*
Email [email protected]​ 
We'd be happy to help!​ 
PAWTASTICPET.COM​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish I could get them for Tyler as I've taken away the flossies altogether - and he doesn't seem to mind. But with my DS's dairy allergy don't think I can go the milky, cheese route. :huh:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd like to try these...are they sold in stores yet or only online?

I did have a couple of the Himalayan chews, but Bisou wasn't interested in them at all. I think they were too hard for her. Are these softer? They have the same ingredients as these chews, but look different so maybe that would work for us?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> I'd like to try these...are they sold in stores yet or only online?
> 
> I did have a couple of the Himalayan chews, but Bisou wasn't interested in them at all. I think they were too hard for her. Are these softer? They have the same ingredients as these chews, but look different so maybe that would work for us?


Andrea, these are hard, but soften a little with saliva. I don't know if they have them in stores, but tell me if you can't find them in Shanghai. It's about time we sent Bisou a care package!! Actually anything you need under four pounds, I will gather for you and send to you in a Global Priority box. 

Loves!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I researched the sizes & it looks like they are about the same width but length is short, med. or long---is this correct---otherwise the same?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna check them out too. Always looking for new things for them to chew on. Thanks Sophia!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did not get a reply on whether or not these are the same size in width? 
It looks like the L, M. & small are just long, med. long, & short?
Have those who ordered them been happy w/them?
I am getting ready to order and wonder if the longer ones would be easier for Kitzel to hold on to? Let me know your experience w/these please!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh great, Max did not like the himilayan chews either. I am going to get some sign me up...lol. 

I also got some dr harveys sweet potatoe chews and they take a long time to eat and you get alot of them for the price of 6.99 for a 7oz bag he loves them. He walks around with it in his mouth...lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm....mine weren't too thrilled with the Himalayan Chews either. I think I'll order some for the store and see how they go. Thanks for the heads up Sophia.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Are Churpi Chews better to give our fluffs than Flossies?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sophia, 

My fluffs love them - I ordered enough to keep them happy for a least six months!

All thanks to (((you)))


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Where do you find these churpi chews?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Sophia,
> 
> My fluffs love them - I ordered enough to keep them happy for a least six months!
> 
> All thanks to (((you)))


I'm so glad your fluffs love them, Allie!! You're too kind!



edelweiss said:


> I did not get a reply on whether or not these are the same size in width?
> It looks like the L, M. & small are just long, med. long, & short?
> Have those who ordered them been happy w/them?
> I am getting ready to order and wonder if the longer ones would be easier for Kitzel to hold on to? Let me know your experience w/these please!


Sorry, I don't know. I just got the small size.



munchkn8835 said:


> Are Churpi Chews better to give our fluffs than Flossies?


To me they are because they do not stink or involve a body part that may or may not be preserved with some formaldehyde and is not "hanging out" without packaging in a warehouse or store. If your fluff is extremely lactose intolerant (it's made of yak milk), maybe there would be a problem. But they are pretty hard, so my fluffs do not get so much of them at one time and have not had problems.



LuluLolly said:


> Where do you find these churpi chews?


I think there are different online stores that sell them via Amazon. I see that some reviewers complain that they are not long lasting. The first small one I gave the fluffs lasted a few weeks....I think they don't last for large dogs that are aggressive chewers.


----------

